# Stadio Milan: a inizio maggio dossier. Ecco come sarà.



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 17 aprile, il dossier sul nuovo stadio è pronto e sarà consegnato in Comune a inizio maggio. L'Inter voleva consegnarlo a metà del mese prossimo, il Milan ha spinto per consegnarlo in anticipo. Report relativo alla trasformazione dell'area, ai tempi ed ai costi. *San Siro verrà abbattuto.* Il nuovo stadio sarà progettato da un uno studio internazionale di designer.

Serviranno tre anni per la costruzione del nuovo impianto. Sarà da *55-60.000 spettatori*. Nel frattempo si continuerà a giocare a San Siro. Dopo la demolizione di San Siro (6 mesi) verrà costruito un parco, degli alberghi, aree commerciali e parcheggi. Questi ultimi lavori verranno completati in 2 anni e mezzo. *Per il progetto completo, dunque, serviranno sei anni.* 

Va trovato anche un accordo col Comune: canone d'affitto per diritto di proprietà del terreno o compartecipazione.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 17 aprile, il dossier sul nuovo stadio è pronto e sarà consegnato in Comune a inizio maggio. L'Inter voleva consegnarlo a metà del mese prossimo, il Milan ha spinto per consegnarlo in anticipo. Report relativo alla trasformazione dell'area, ai tempi ed ai costi. *San Siro verrà abbattuto.* Il nuovo stadio sarà progettato da un uno studio internazionale di designer.
> 
> Serviranno tre anni per la costruzione del nuovo impianto. Sarà da *55-60.000 spettatori*. Nel frattempo si continuerà a giocare a San Siro. Dopo la demolizione di San Siro (6 mesi) verrà costruito un parco, degli alberghi, aree commerciali e parcheggi. Questi ultimi lavori verranno completati in 2 anni e mezzo. *Per il progetto completo, dunque, serviranno sei anni.*
> 
> Va trovato anche un accordo col Comune: canone d'affitto per diritto di proprietà del terreno o compartecipazione.



.


----------



## Aron (17 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 17 aprile, il dossier sul nuovo stadio è pronto e sarà consegnato in Comune a inizio maggio. L'Inter voleva consegnarlo a metà del mese prossimo, il Milan ha spinto per consegnarlo in anticipo. Report relativo alla trasformazione dell'area, ai tempi ed ai costi. *San Siro verrà abbattuto.* Il nuovo stadio sarà progettato da un uno studio internazionale di designer.
> 
> Serviranno tre anni per la costruzione del nuovo impianto. Sarà da *55-60.000 spettatori*. Nel frattempo si continuerà a giocare a San Siro. Dopo la demolizione di San Siro (6 mesi) verrà costruito un parco, degli alberghi, aree commerciali e parcheggi. Questi ultimi lavori verranno completati in 2 anni e mezzo. *Per il progetto completo, dunque, serviranno sei anni.*
> 
> Va trovato anche un accordo col Comune: canone d'affitto per diritto di proprietà del terreno o compartecipazione.




Mah. A parte che non credo alla costruzione del nuovo stadio finché non vedo l'inizio dei lavori (il caso dello stadio del Portello dovrebbe insegnare...), quel che è peggio è che propendono per la soluzione che nessuno si immaginava e che non accontenta nessuno: nuovo stadio, via da San Siro (anzi, perfino demolito), e impianto condiviso con l'Inter.

Milan e Inter saranno le uniche squadre di calcio al mondo con lo stadio di proprietà condiviso. 
Vero che si dimezzano i costi, ma si dimezza anche il valore e la forza psicologica che ti dà uno stadio tutto tuo.


----------



## Devil man (17 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah. A parte che non credo alla costruzione del nuovo stadio finché non vedo l'inizio dei lavori (il caso dello stadio del Portello dovrebbe insegnare...), quel che è peggio è che propendono per la soluzione che nessuno si immaginava e che non accontenta nessuno: nuovo stadio, via da San Siro (anzi, perfino demolito), e impianto condiviso con l'Inter.
> 
> Milan e Inter saranno le uniche squadre di calcio al mondo con lo stadio di proprietà condiviso.
> Vero che si dimezzano i costi, ma si dimezza anche il valore e la forza psicologica che ti dà uno stadio tutto tuo.



Nulla vieta in futuro che l'inter o il Milan venda la sua metà e faccia un suo impianto? non credi? almeno inizialmente avranno costi molto bassi!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 17 aprile, il dossier sul nuovo stadio è pronto e sarà consegnato in Comune a inizio maggio. L'Inter voleva consegnarlo a metà del mese prossimo, il Milan ha spinto per consegnarlo in anticipo. Report relativo alla trasformazione dell'area, ai tempi ed ai costi. *San Siro verrà abbattuto.* Il nuovo stadio sarà progettato da un uno studio internazionale di designer.
> 
> Serviranno tre anni per la costruzione del nuovo impianto. Sarà da *55-60.000 spettatori*. Nel frattempo si continuerà a giocare a San Siro. Dopo la demolizione di San Siro (6 mesi) verrà costruito un parco, degli alberghi, aree commerciali e parcheggi. Questi ultimi lavori verranno completati in 2 anni e mezzo. *Per il progetto completo, dunque, serviranno sei anni.*
> 
> Va trovato anche un accordo col Comune: canone d'affitto per diritto di proprietà del terreno o compartecipazione.



55 mila posti ? da barboni proprio, minimo dovrebbe essere da 65 mila posti
6 anni per la fine del progetto ? un 'eternita' calcisticamente parlando, questo perche si vuole cotruire solamente a san siro ..


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> 55 mila posti ? da barboni proprio, minimo dovrebbe essere da 65 mila posti
> 6 anni per la fine del progetto ? un 'eternita' calcisticamente parlando, questo perche si vuole cotruire solamente a san siro ..



Che vergogna. Che schifo di stadio. 
Se sento ancora qualcuno che si prospetta con Elliott.... questi dal milan trarranno solo profitto. Tranquilli che nn ci mettono 1 cent


----------



## Mic (17 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna. Che schifo di stadio.
> Se sento ancora qualcuno che si prospetta con Elliott.... questi dal milan trarranno solo profitto. Tranquilli che nn ci mettono 1 cent



Vorrei uno stadio 🏟 da 70000 posti esclusivamente NOSTRO; premettendo ciò dovremmo avere l’umiltà di capire che c’è gente a capo di queste società un po’ più competente di noi.
Evidentemente nel gioco costi-benefici il risultato è positivo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 17 aprile, il dossier sul nuovo stadio è pronto e sarà consegnato in Comune a inizio maggio. L'Inter voleva consegnarlo a metà del mese prossimo, il Milan ha spinto per consegnarlo in anticipo. Report relativo alla trasformazione dell'area, ai tempi ed ai costi. *San Siro verrà abbattuto.* Il nuovo stadio sarà progettato da un uno studio internazionale di designer.
> 
> Serviranno tre anni per la costruzione del nuovo impianto. Sarà da *55-60.000 spettatori*. Nel frattempo si continuerà a giocare a San Siro. Dopo la demolizione di San Siro (6 mesi) verrà costruito un parco, degli alberghi, aree commerciali e parcheggi. Questi ultimi lavori verranno completati in 2 anni e mezzo. *Per il progetto completo, dunque, serviranno sei anni.*
> 
> Va trovato anche un accordo col Comune: canone d'affitto per diritto di proprietà del terreno o compartecipazione.


L'idea di uno stadio condiviso nel 2019 la trovo insensata e anacronistica. Tutte le grandi squadre hanno stadi esclusivi e di proprietà. Noi facciamo uno stadio insieme all'Inter, no sense.


----------



## Garrincha (17 Aprile 2019)

I soldi degli incassi andranno sempre nelle casse del Milan, i tifosi rossoneri spenderanno i loro soldi nei negozi di proprietà del Milan del loro lato dello stadio, economicamente non si perde praticamente nulla, forse neppure i diritti del nome della struttura, al giorno d'oggi in due ore cambi il blu al rosso e viceversa rendendolo un impianto casalingo coi colori adatti


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'idea di uno stadio condiviso nel 2019 la trovo insensata e anacronistica. Tutte le grandi squadre hanno stadi esclusivi e di proprietà. Noi facciamo uno stadio insieme all'Inter, no sense.



anche il bayern inizialmente ha costruito e condiviso lo stadio col monaco 1860 
poi nel corso degli anni ha ceduto le sue quote e cambiato stadio

diciamo però che fa bello nel forum fare sempre il bastian contrario e non farci mai andare bene nulla


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> anche il bayern inizialmente ha costruito e condiviso lo stadio col monaco 1860
> poi nel corso degli anni ha ceduto le sue quote e cambiato stadio
> 
> diciamo però che fa bello nel forum fare sempre il bastian contrario e non farci mai andare bene nulla



Si nel 2002..,17 anni fa .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> anche il bayern inizialmente ha costruito e condiviso lo stadio col monaco 1860
> poi nel corso degli anni ha ceduto le sue quote e cambiato stadio
> 
> diciamo però che fa bello nel forum fare sempre il bastian contrario e non farci mai andare bene nulla


Diciamo che ho delle mie idee che non sono uguali alle tue e non devi stare a sindacare su ciò che penso io.


----------



## James45 (17 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> I soldi degli incassi andranno sempre nelle casse del Milan, i tifosi rossoneri spenderanno i loro soldi nei negozi di proprietà del Milan del loro lato dello stadio, economicamente non si perde praticamente nulla, forse neppure i diritti del nome della struttura, al giorno d'oggi in due ore cambi il blu al rosso e viceversa rendendolo un impianto casalingo coi colori adatti



Tanto il nero c'è sempre...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> I soldi degli incassi andranno sempre nelle casse del Milan, i tifosi rossoneri spenderanno i loro soldi nei negozi di proprietà del Milan del loro lato dello stadio, economicamente non si perde praticamente nulla, forse neppure i diritti del nome della struttura, al giorno d'oggi in due ore cambi il blu al rosso e viceversa rendendolo un impianto casalingo coi colori adatti


Io mi interrogo su una cosa: come mai tutte le società del mondo hanno optato per impianti di proprietà e non condivisi con altri club, se invece sarebbe stato meglio condividerlo? Credete davvero che United, City, Arsenal, Liverpool (e potrei andare avanti) abbiano voluto gettare soldi nel gabinetto per costruire impianti di proprietà esclusiva? 
Io non ho dubbi sul fatto che un nuovo impianto sia necessario, ma mi pongo un interrogativo: siamo sicuri che in questo modo il Milan possa avere la possibilità di colmare il gap con le big europee? Non è che per caso che questa soluzione sia la più comoda ed economica per Elliott, ma non la migliore in assoluto per il Milan?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io mi interrogo su una cosa: come mai tutte le società del mondo hanno optato per impianti di proprietà e non condivisi con altri club, se invece sarebbe stato meglio condividerlo? Credete davvero che United, City, Arsenal, Liverpool (e potrei andare avanti) abbiano voluto gettare soldi nel gabinetto per costruire impianti di proprietà esclusiva?
> Io non ho dubbi sul fatto che un nuovo impianto sia necessario, ma mi pongo un interrogativo: siamo sicuri che in questo modo il Milan possa avere la possibilità di colmare il gap con le big europee? Non è che per caso che *questa soluzione sia la più comoda ed economica per Elliott*, ma non la migliore in assoluto per il Milan?



poco ma sicuro !!!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ma davvero volete insegnare il mestiere a gente che lo fa di lavoro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> 55 mila posti ? da barboni proprio, minimo dovrebbe essere da 65 mila posti
> 6 anni per la fine del progetto ? un 'eternita' calcisticamente parlando, questo perche si vuole cotruire solamente a san siro ..



 eccoci eccoci


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Si nel 2002..,17 anni fa .



che vuol dire, sempre nel suo stadio di proprietà sta giocando attualmente è che uno dei migliori in europa inoltre direi 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ho delle mie idee che non sono uguali alle tue e non devi stare a sindacare su ciò che penso io.



invece sbagli, se le scrivi qui in un luogo pubblico è ovvio che puoi trovare qualcuno che non la pensa come te e ti risponde
poi ovviamente ognuno ha le sue idee giuste o sbagliate che siano

invece sbagli, se le scrivi qui in un luogo pubblico è ovvio che puoi trovare qualcuno che non la pensa come te e ti risponde
poi ovviamente ognuno ha le sue idee giuste o sbagliate che siano, basta che non si vada sul personale ed io penso di non averti offeso


----------



## Controcorrente (17 Aprile 2019)

Per curiosità..pensate renda più uno stadio da 400mln in esclusiva o uno stadio da 800mln (sostanzialmente l'impianto più innovativo al mondo, così almeno stanno presentando il progetto) diviso in 2?

E se posso dare un'opinione personale, preferisco di gran lunga un impianto TOP, che uno mediocre (stile J stadium) da soli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> che vuol dire, sempre nel suo stadio di proprietà sta giocando attualmente è che uno dei migliori in europa inoltre direi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esprimere la propria opinione nel rispetto delle idee altrui va bene. Ma rileggi il tuo messaggio ed è evidente la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di ciò che penso io. Poi se non conosci il rispetto e se per te quella non è una mancanza di rispetto, è un problema tuo e non mio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Per curiosità..pensate renda più uno stadio da 400mln in esclusiva o uno stadio da 800mln (sostanzialmente l'impianto più innovativo al mondo, così almeno stanno presentando il progetto) diviso in 2?
> 
> E se posso dare un'opinione personale, preferisco di gran lunga un impianto TOP, che uno mediocre (stile J stadium) da soli.



Ovviamente essendo la quastione " ricavi" centrale nella questione e visto che lo stadio si fa per questo stai pur sicuro che questo problema è stato il primo affrontato.


----------



## AllanX (17 Aprile 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Vorrei uno stadio 🏟 da 70000 posti esclusivamente NOSTRO; premettendo ciò dovremmo avere l’umiltà di capire che c’è gente a capo di queste società un po’ più competente di noi.
> Evidentemente nel gioco costi-benefici il risultato è positivo.



Lo vorrei anche io ma se al momento non possiamo permettercelo (tra l'altro non capisco perché, dato che trattasi di spese non conteggiate dal fpf basta una proprietà con la voglia di investire a lungo termine) perché non restare a S.Siro in attesa di tempi più propizi?


----------



## Davidoff (17 Aprile 2019)

Per me dover condividere anche lo stadio nuovo con i cugini è ridicolo, in questo momento storico. Si perde completamente l'idea di avere un tempio tutto tuo.


----------



## Milo (17 Aprile 2019)

Meno di 60.000 sarebbe uno scempio, ma lo è già se devi dividere i ricavi con inter e comune.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2019)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Lo vorrei anche io ma se al momento non possiamo permettercelo (tra l'altro non capisco perché, dato che trattasi di spese non conteggiate dal fpf basta una proprietà con la voglia di investire a lungo termine) perché non restare a S.Siro in attesa di tempi più propizi?



Divento matto. 

" non possiamo permettercelo" perche? 
La nostra proprietà ha 30/50 miliardi di capitale e si creerebbe il problema per 300 milioni ? che poi tra l'altro riprenderebbe ampiamente per la rivendita del Club ? 

*Discorso posti stadio : *

Ma secondo voi, ragionate un attimo. Chi mai nel 2018 farebbe uno stadio di 70.000 posti ? tutti gli stadi del mondo di calcio non superano MAI i 60/65.000 posti perchè non ce n'è bisogno. 
Meglio uno stadio da 40.000 sempre pieno ( vedi cesso stadium ) con prezzi alti e medesimo incasso. 

La capienza è calcolata sulla presenza MEDIA e nessuno ( forse solo il Milan degli anni 90 ) potrebbe mai fare una capienza media cosi alta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> 55 mila posti ? da barboni proprio, minimo dovrebbe essere da 65 mila posti
> 6 anni per la fine del progetto ? un 'eternita' calcisticamente parlando, questo perche si vuole cotruire solamente a san siro ..



6 anni per finire il progetto..lo stadio verrebbe pronto in 3, quindi per la stagione 2022-2023

Pensate si possa costruire in meno?


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esprimere la propria opinione nel rispetto delle idee altrui va bene. Ma rileggi il tuo messaggio ed è evidente la mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di ciò che penso io. Poi se non conosci il rispetto e se per te quella non è una mancanza di rispetto, è un problema tuo e non mio.



non mi pare di averti mancato di rispetto o di averti offeso, ho solo detto:

"diciamo però che fa bello nel forum fare sempre il bastian contrario e non farci mai andare bene nulla"

non mi pare una frase particolarmente cattiva o cosa, anche perchè è un dato di fatto che ci si lamenta spesso e per molte cose, io pure forse sono diventato troppo lamentone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

C'è chi la fa troppo facile, pensando di sapere tutte le intenzioni di Elliott. Elliott cercherà di spendere il meno possibile rivalutando il Milan il più possibile in un arco temporale ristretto. Ciò non significa che il Milan di per sé otterrà i massimi benefici. Riusciremo in una epoca dove ormai anche le squadrette di Premier hanno impianti di proprietà a pareggiare il gap con le big europee attraverso la realizzazione di uno stadio comunale condiviso nel 2023? 
Io personalmente ho dei serissimi dubbi: se è così conveniente realizzare un unico impianto condiviso perchè persino la Roma (con una proprietà di poveracci) realizzerà un impianto proprio?
La risposta a questa domanda è tutt'altro che semplice, perchè stiamo facendo passare proprietà come quella del City, dell'Arsenal, del Tottenham come dei fessi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2019)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> non mi pare di averti mancato di rispetto o di averti offeso, ho solo detto:
> 
> "diciamo però che fa bello nel forum fare sempre il bastian contrario e non farci mai andare bene nulla"
> 
> non mi pare una frase particolarmente cattiva o cosa, anche perchè è un dato di fatto che ci si lamenta spesso e per molte cose, io pure forse sono diventato troppo lamentone


Io faccio il tifoso, non sono un dirigente. Mi auguro sempre che il bene del Milan sia contemplato prima di ogni cosa, anteponendolo all'utile che Elliott vorrà massimizzare per sua stessa natura: è un fondo speculativo e come tale massimizzare gli utili è il loro lavoro. Ma massimizzare i loro utili non significa massimizzare gli utili del Milan e non significa neanche intraprendere le azioni migliori per costruire un futuro di successo. Io voglio capire se con queste decisioni sullo stadio riusciremo a pareggiare il gap con i top club europei, oppure la creazione di uno stadio condiviso servirà per minimizzare le spese di Elliott e ottimizzare i suoi profitti nel giro di un triennio (o massimo quinquennio). Sono abituato a ragionare in un worst case scenario, quindi di fare il bastian contrario non mi interessa. Pongo dei dubbi, leciti credo. Poi se altri hanno la verità in tasca, chapeau, io non ce l'ho.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Per piacere stiamo calmi e rispettiamo le idee di tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Vorrei uno stadio 🏟 da 70000 posti esclusivamente NOSTRO; premettendo ciò dovremmo avere l’umiltà di capire che c’è gente a capo di queste società un po’ più competente di noi.
> Evidentemente nel gioco costi-benefici il risultato è positivo.



Mic ascolta non sono un tipo non umile. Penso però che qui ci sia pieno di boccaloni, e spero che nessuno si offenda. Però Elliott fa il gioco costi benefici migliore per lui, non per il milan. questo bisognerebbe capirlo. C e molta gente che crede che Elliott sia il milan, ma non è così. Questo stadio fatto così e un cesso per il milan, ce ne accorgeremo tra 10 anni


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2019)

Fare uno stadio col Genoa o Torino potrei anche accettarlo. Ma con i cugini..maddai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io faccio il tifoso, non sono un dirigente. Mi auguro sempre che il bene del Milan sia contemplato prima di ogni cosa, anteponendolo all'utile che Elliott vorrà massimizzare per sua stessa natura: è un fondo speculativo e come tale massimizzare gli utili è il loro lavoro. Ma massimizzare i loro utili non significa massimizzare gli utili del Milan e non significa neanche intraprendere le azioni migliori per costruire un futuro di successo. Io voglio capire se con queste decisioni sullo stadio riusciremo a pareggiare il gap con i top club europei, oppure la creazione di uno stadio condiviso servirà per minimizzare le spese di Elliott e ottimizzare i suoi profitti nel giro di un triennio (o massimo quinquennio). Sono abituato a ragionare in un worst case scenario, quindi di fare il bastian contrario non mi interessa. Pongo dei dubbi, leciti credo. Poi se altri hanno la verità in tasca, chapeau, io non ce l'ho.



Non mi è chiaro come si possano massimizzare gli interessi di Elliot senza massimizzare quelli del Milan:

1) Lo stadio lo paga il Milan mica Elliot quindi pagarlo di più o di meno cambia l'indebitamento della società che vuoi vendere per fare i tuoi profitti.
2) L'acquirente eventuale (singolo o acquirenti di titoli azionari in borsa) sono disposti a pagare di più (e quindi a far guadagnare di più) una società con un assett che massimizza i profitti per questa società invece di uno che fa guadagnare un pò, ma non il massimo.

Facendo uno stadio che costa 1000 invece di uno da 500 Elliot non spende un euro in più, ma il Milan è gravato da più debiti. Se questi debiti aggiuntivi fossero compensati da maggiori profitti, certamente la spesa sarebbe fatta, se invece i profitti aggiuntivi non possono mai compensare in tempo utile l'investimento aggiuntivo il proprietario nuovo ti penalizza nell'acquisto.

In fondo a tutto, maggiori profitti significa squadra più forte e vendita a prezzi più alti.

Dove interessi di Elliot e Milan possono non convergere?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Aprile 2019)

A me dello stadio frega meno di zero. L'importante è avere giocatori forti in squadra. Inutile avere lo stadio iper figo ed avere dei cessi a pedali come Bertolacci o Montolivo. Se comprassero gente (sono solo esempi) del calibro di Kroos, Aguero, Carvajal e compagnia, mi andrebbe bene pure che il Milan si mettesse a giocare al campetto dell'oratorio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me dello stadio frega meno di zero. L'importante è avere giocatori forti in squadra. Inutile avere lo stadio iper figo ed avere dei cessi a pedali come Bertolacci o Montolivo. Se comprassero gente (sono solo esempi) del calibro di Kroos, Aguero, Carvajal e compagnia, mi andrebbe bene pure che il Milan si mettesse a giocare al campetto dell'oratorio.



si vero però manca un tassello fondamentale : 

Senza stadio che crea introiti non compri i campioni perchè non puoi permettertelo. Quindi è necessariamente importante fare lo stadio per aumentare i ricavi e investirli sul calciomercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro come si possano massimizzare gli interessi di Elliot senza massimizzare quelli del Milan:
> 
> 1) Lo stadio lo paga il Milan mica Elliot quindi pagarlo di più o di meno cambia l'indebitamento della società che vuoi vendere per fare i tuoi profitti.
> 2) L'acquirente eventuale (singolo o acquirenti di titoli azionari in borsa) sono disposti a pagare di più (e quindi a far guadagnare di più) una società con un assett che massimizza i profitti per questa società invece di uno che fa guadagnare un pò, ma non il massimo.
> ...



ma infatti..


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro come si possano massimizzare gli interessi di Elliot senza massimizzare quelli del Milan:
> 
> 1) Lo stadio lo paga il Milan mica Elliot quindi pagarlo di più o di meno cambia l'indebitamento della società che vuoi vendere per fare i tuoi profitti.
> 2) L'acquirente eventuale (singolo o acquirenti di titoli azionari in borsa) sono disposti a pagare di più (e quindi a far guadagnare di più) una società con un assett che massimizza i profitti per questa società invece di uno che fa guadagnare un pò, ma non il massimo.
> ...



per me:

elliott (milan) se spende meno, può vendere a prezzo minore e quindi più facilmente.

elliott (milan) investe meno e pensando ad un futuro recente, tra 10 anni lo stadio sicuramente sarà sottodimensionato e in comune, ma lui non ci sarà più.

elliott (milan) dimensiona lo stadio spremendo al massimo le casse del tifoso e al minimo le sue.

elliott (milan) trascura il fattore "pubblico 12o uomo" facendo uno stadio piccolo anzichè un 70.000+.

siamo l'unica grande società a fare uno stadio da 55.000 ed in comune. è RIDICOLO. o sbagliano i conti tutti, o li sbagliamo solo noi, o c'è sotto del risparmio.


----------



## mil77 (18 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me:
> 
> elliott (milan) se spende meno, può vendere a prezzo minore e quindi più facilmente.
> 
> ...



Tu parti dai presupposti 1 e 2 sbagliati...elliot o Milan non spende ne investe. Lo stadio è finanziato con un mutuo della cassa prestiti del credito sportivo. Quindi il Milan deve solo decidere quanto indebitarsi. E li diventa chiaro che se ti indebiti di 100 spendi al Max 50 se ti indebiti di 200 spendi 25...come la rata del mutuo x qualsiasi persona...se hai una rata da 300 magari spendi in extra nel mese altri 200. Se hai la rata da 400 spendi 100...poi non condivido assolutamente che lo stadio tra 10 anni sarà sottodimensionato...e' un dato di fatto che le nuove generazioni seguono sempre meno il calcio


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tu parti dai presupposti 1 e 2 sbagliati...elliot o Milan non spende ne investe. Lo stadio è finanziato con un mutuo della cassa prestiti del credito sportivo. Quindi il Milan deve solo decidere quanto indebitarsi. E li diventa chiaro che se ti indebiti di 100 spendi al Max 50 se ti indebiti di 200 spendi 25...come la rata del mutuo x qualsiasi persona...se hai una rata da 300 magari spendi in extra nel mese altri 200. Se hai la rata da 400 spendi 100...poi non condivido assolutamente che lo stadio tra 10 anni sarà sottodimensionato...e' un dato di fatto che le nuove generazioni seguono sempre meno il calcio



l'investimento della proprietà presumo che evinca dall investimento dello stadio. 
Sanno benissimo anche loro prima di tutti noi che un Milan con uno stadio di proprietà aumenta il valore dello stesso. 

L'investimento " sportivo" di Elliot sul Milan non c'entra nulla con l'investimento stadio. Il progetto tecnico dei giocatori non viene compromesso da quello strutturale della costruzione dello stadio


----------



## FreddieM83 (18 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me:
> 
> elliott (milan) se spende meno, può vendere a prezzo minore e quindi più facilmente.
> 
> ...



Cito te per la frase in grassetto, ma è un discorso più in generale. Bisogna sfatare il mito negativo dello stadio in comune. Nel calcio EUROPEO forse siamo gli unici a scegliere la via della condivisione, ma se allarghiamo l'orizzonte allo sport professionistico mondiale il discorso cambia. Negli USA (ovvero la patria del modello di sport business in cui TUTTE le franchigie guadagnano e verso cui il sistema calcio si sta orientando) è l'esatto contrario: in ogni città dove ci sono due realtà di competitività comparabile, indipendentemente dallo sport, si costruisce lo stadio condiviso. Questo perchè esiste uno studio di settore, commissionato dalla Clark Construction Group, che dimostra come, fatti 100 i ricavi da stadio e 100 le spese di un impianto autonomo, un impianto condiviso porta 96 come ricavi (dunque lievemente più bassi) e 42 di spese (condivise da due utilizzatori). Ti dirò anche di più, la nuova tendenza è quella di condividere l'impianto con un numero sempre maggiori di utilizzatori, anche di sport diversi.

Quindi, per una volta, non può essere che i nostri attuali manager (speculatori, certo, ma anche indubbiamente capaci) ci abbiano visto lungo?

Concludo questo pippone con un'ultima curiosità. La Clark Construction Group ha costruito il Chase Center, la nuova arena dei Golden State Warriors, pluricampioni nba. Non potendo avere nessun team in condivisione (vedi discorso sula competitività comparabile), il progetto è stato rivisto più volte per creare un complesso multi-uso e poterlo condividerlo con altre società (tra cui anche la WWE).


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tu parti dai presupposti 1 e 2 sbagliati...elliot o Milan non spende ne investe. Lo stadio è finanziato con un mutuo della cassa prestiti del credito sportivo. Quindi il Milan deve solo decidere quanto indebitarsi. E li diventa chiaro che se ti indebiti di 100 spendi al Max 50 se ti indebiti di 200 spendi 25...come la rata del mutuo x qualsiasi persona...se hai una rata da 300 magari spendi in extra nel mese altri 200. Se hai la rata da 400 spendi 100...poi non condivido assolutamente che lo stadio tra 10 anni sarà sottodimensionato...e' un dato di fatto che le nuove generazioni seguono sempre meno il calcio



be scusa ma il debito è del milan e quando vendi il milan lo vendi col suo debito, mica te lo regalano il mutuo.... magari non li tiri fuori fisicamente ma il discorso è lo stesso. no?

tra 10 anni non esisterà più il milan-spal di turno e vedrai che lo stadio a milano con una gran squadra lo riempi sempre...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Aprile 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Cito te per la frase in grassetto, ma è un discorso più in generale. Bisogna sfatare il mito negativo dello stadio in comune. Nel calcio EUROPEO forse siamo gli unici a scegliere la via della condivisione, ma se allarghiamo l'orizzonte allo sport professionistico mondiale il discorso cambia. Negli USA (ovvero la patria del modello di sport business in cui TUTTE le franchigie guadagnano e verso cui il sistema calcio si sta orientando) è l'esatto contrario: in ogni città dove ci sono due realtà di competitività comparabile, indipendentemente dallo sport, si costruisce lo stadio condiviso. Questo perchè esiste uno studio di settore, commissionato dalla Clark Construction Group, che dimostra come, fatti 100 i ricavi da stadio e 100 le spese di un impianto autonomo, un impianto condiviso porta 96 come ricavi (dunque lievemente più bassi) e 42 di spese (condivise da due utilizzatori). Ti dirò anche di più, la nuova tendenza è quella di condividere l'impianto con un numero sempre maggiori di utilizzatori, anche di sport diversi.
> 
> Quindi, per una volta, non può essere che i nostri attuali manager (speculatori, certo, ma anche indubbiamente capaci) ci abbiano visto lungo?
> 
> Concludo questo pippone con un'ultima curiosità. La Clark Construction Group ha costruito il Chase Center, la nuova arena dei Golden State Warriors, pluricampioni nba. Non potendo avere nessun team in condivisione (vedi discorso sula competitività comparabile), il progetto è stato rivisto più volte per creare un complesso multi-uso e poterlo condividerlo con altre società (tra cui anche la WWE).


Guarda, io spero fortemente che le ragioni siano quelle che esponi tu. È che ripeto, mi sembra strano che, quando TUTTE le grandi squadre europee decidono di costruire impianti di proprietà esclusiva, noi invece prendiamo una decisione completamente diversa. Il Milan non deve solo migliorare, il Milan deve cercare di pareggiare gli incassi delle big europee in un arco di tempo ragionevole.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2019)

Lo stadio con 60.000 spettatori di fatto è poco più piccolo dell'attuale San Siro, che arriva se non erro a poco più di 70.000 posti ormai, niente a che vedere con gli oltre 80.000 di dieci anni fa. La media spettatori stagionale del mezza per noi è di circa 50.000 posti, quindi non vedo perchè uno stadio da 60.000 debba essere considerato scarso, non lo è affatto dati alla mano, se poi nei big match dove il tutto esaurito è scontato rimane fuori più gente di quanta non ne rimanga fuori adesso pazienza. Per inciso, contro la Juve fai tutto esaurito, ma nei distinti è pieno di gobbi maledetti, quindi per assurdo uno stadio più piccolo lascerebbe fuori proprio questi parassiti, non certo i milanisti. Inutile girarci attorno, la capienza decisa arriverà da uno studio di settore bello che approfondito, non certo dagli umori dei tifosi che vogliono cattedrali. 

Capitolo stadio condiviso, non ci vedo nulla di anomalo, la Milano calcistica ha sempre dimostrato di saper convivere si con rivalità, ma anche rispetto ed educazione. Detto questo, dividi gli introiti, ma raddoppi il numero di tifosi e dividi le spese di gestione. Un domani nulla vieta ad una delle due di farsi uno stadio proprio, per ora va benone cosi. 

Capitolo lasciarlo al comune, se la concessione gratuita è di 99 anni, che problemi ci sono? Uno stadio con quell'età sarà decrepito, noi saremo già morti, ci facciamo dei problemi su questa cosa che non sussistono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Cito te per la frase in grassetto, ma è un discorso più in generale. Bisogna sfatare il mito negativo dello stadio in comune. Nel calcio EUROPEO forse siamo gli unici a scegliere la via della condivisione, ma se allarghiamo l'orizzonte allo sport professionistico mondiale il discorso cambia. Negli USA (ovvero la patria del modello di sport business in cui TUTTE le franchigie guadagnano e verso cui il sistema calcio si sta orientando) è l'esatto contrario: in ogni città dove ci sono due realtà di competitività comparabile, indipendentemente dallo sport, si costruisce lo stadio condiviso. Questo perchè esiste uno studio di settore, commissionato dalla Clark Construction Group, che dimostra come, fatti 100 i ricavi da stadio e 100 le spese di un impianto autonomo, un impianto condiviso porta 96 come ricavi (dunque lievemente più bassi) e 42 di spese (condivise da due utilizzatori). Ti dirò anche di più, la nuova tendenza è quella di condividere l'impianto con un numero sempre maggiori di utilizzatori, anche di sport diversi.
> 
> Quindi, per una volta, non può essere che i nostri attuali manager (speculatori, certo, ma anche indubbiamente capaci) ci abbiano visto lungo?
> 
> Concludo questo pippone con un'ultima curiosità. La Clark Construction Group ha costruito il Chase Center, la nuova arena dei Golden State Warriors, pluricampioni nba. Non potendo avere nessun team in condivisione (vedi discorso sula competitività comparabile), il progetto è stato rivisto più volte per creare un complesso multi-uso e poterlo condividerlo con altre società (tra cui anche la WWE).



bell' intervento. 
guarda la condivisione a me è la cosa che rode di meno. se effettivamente ci guadagni (e di sicuro è così) senza lucrare sui poveri tifosi be, ben venga. non capisco come possano spendere 42 cioè meno della metà, ma la solfa non cambia.
quello che mi brucia è la posizione e lo stadio da gnomi. seper la posizione me ne faccio una ragione per la capienza no. è ridicola.
nessuna grande società fa uno scempio del genere. comunque affari loro. dato che in tanti sono molto contenti degli "studi", ci penseranno loro a finanziare il milan e io lo guarderò da casa.......
certo che dal top assoluto, han scelto proprio il flop assoluto. per questo ho messo anche la condivisione nel mio intervento di prima


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo stadio con 60.000 spettatori di fatto è poco più piccolo dell'attuale San Siro, che arriva se non erro a poco più di 70.000 posti ormai, niente a che vedere con gli oltre 80.000 di dieci anni fa. La media spettatori stagionale del mezza per noi è di circa 50.000 posti, quindi non vedo perchè uno stadio da 60.000 debba essere considerato scarso, non lo è affatto dati alla mano, se poi nei big match dove il tutto esaurito è scontato rimane fuori più gente di quanta non ne rimanga fuori adesso pazienza. Per inciso, contro la Juve fai tutto esaurito, ma nei distinti è pieno di gobbi maledetti, quindi per assurdo uno stadio più piccolo lascerebbe fuori proprio questi parassiti, non certo i milanisti. Inutile girarci attorno, la capienza decisa arriverà da uno studio di settore bello che approfondito, non certo dagli umori dei tifosi che vogliono cattedrali.
> 
> Capitolo stadio condiviso, non ci vedo nulla di anomalo, la Milano calcistica ha sempre dimostrato di saper convivere si con rivalità, ma anche rispetto ed educazione. Detto questo, dividi gli introiti, ma raddoppi il numero di tifosi e dividi le spese di gestione. Un domani nulla vieta ad una delle due di farsi uno stadio proprio, per ora va benone cosi.
> 
> Capitolo lasciarlo al comune, se la concessione gratuita è di 99 anni, che problemi ci sono? Uno stadio con quell'età sarà decrepito, noi saremo già morti, ci facciamo dei problemi su questa cosa che non sussistono.



Tutto perfetto. La moda è criticare e basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto. La moda è criticare e basta.



però queste uscite non le capisco, non si può avere opinioni differenti?

forse qua nessuno si accorge che siamo l'unico club con lo stadio degli gnomi. la moda non c'entra niente. mi piacerebbe sottoporre uno stadio così ai commenti dei tifosi delle grandi squadre per vedere se è moda o se sono gli altri che sono ormai ipnotizzati dalle cavolate che dice scaroni... 55-60000 sono 20000 in meno della capienza necessaria per uno stadio di un grande club. 25% in meno. ridicolo. non so nemmeno se ti fanno ospitare le finali di CL in un robo così. forse ci stai dentro di poco.


----------



## gabuz (19 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Divento matto.
> 
> " non possiamo permettercelo" perche?
> La nostra proprietà ha 30/50 miliardi di capitale e si creerebbe il problema per 300 milioni ? che poi tra l'altro riprenderebbe ampiamente per la rivendita del Club ?
> ...



Caro Lollo, premesso che non mi importa nulla di condividerlo con l'Inter, è da 40 anni che lo faccio e non ha mai scalfito la mia percezione di considerarlo la nostra casa, però se la capienza sarà quella è preoccupantemente ridotta.
Dati 2018/2019, l'affluenza media è di 60.400 per l'Inter (già superiore alla totale del nuovo stadio) e 54.400 la nostra. Consideriamo inoltre che entrambe stiamo andando male, figuriamoci se dovessimo tornare al top.
Finirà come per lo Stadium, che dovremo spendere 60-80 euro per la curva.


----------



## Casnop (19 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo stadio con 60.000 spettatori di fatto è poco più piccolo dell'attuale San Siro, che arriva se non erro a poco più di 70.000 posti ormai, niente a che vedere con gli oltre 80.000 di dieci anni fa. La media spettatori stagionale del mezza per noi è di circa 50.000 posti, quindi non vedo perchè uno stadio da 60.000 debba essere considerato scarso, non lo è affatto dati alla mano, se poi nei big match dove il tutto esaurito è scontato rimane fuori più gente di quanta non ne rimanga fuori adesso pazienza. Per inciso, contro la Juve fai tutto esaurito, ma nei distinti è pieno di gobbi maledetti, quindi per assurdo uno stadio più piccolo lascerebbe fuori proprio questi parassiti, non certo i milanisti. Inutile girarci attorno, la capienza decisa arriverà da uno studio di settore bello che approfondito, non certo dagli umori dei tifosi che vogliono cattedrali.
> 
> Capitolo stadio condiviso, non ci vedo nulla di anomalo, la Milano calcistica ha sempre dimostrato di saper convivere si con rivalità, ma anche rispetto ed educazione. Detto questo, dividi gli introiti, ma raddoppi il numero di tifosi e dividi le spese di gestione. Un domani nulla vieta ad una delle due di farsi uno stadio proprio, per ora va benone cosi.
> 
> Capitolo lasciarlo al comune, se la concessione gratuita è di 99 anni, che problemi ci sono? Uno stadio con quell'età sarà decrepito, noi saremo già morti, ci facciamo dei problemi su questa cosa che non sussistono.


Difficile trovare qualcosa di controverso nelle tue considerazioni. La condivisione dello stadio è soluzione di massima preferibile sempre, se, come può essere dimostrato, essa garantisce il mantenimento di un livello prevedibile di ricavi dal suo utilizzo 24/7 pressoché pari a quello di uno stadio esclusivo, a fronte di un dimezzamento certo dei costi di gestione. L'unico limite al perseguimento di questo obiettivo desiderabile, e tale lo sarebbe anche nella sin troppo mitizzata Premier League, sarebbe proprio culturale, ovvero la resistenza, figlia di una acerrima rivalità sportiva tra concorrenti, alla idea di cessione temporaneo di uno stadio, inteso quale centro di affetti, alla tifoseria avversaria e dirimpettaia, che tale dal suo lato lo consideri. Retaggio forse di una mentalità radicata nel calcio britannico sin dalle origini, ma totalmente estranea alla cultura del tifo intercittadino italiano, e milanese in particolare, come ben sa chi vive e frequenta Milano. Sotto tale punto di vista, una lezione di modernità, fuori dalle apparenze e dalle ideologie, che aiuta ed evolve la cultura del tifo, e rende più fruibile il momento sportivo. Fuori dal segno, poi, l'argomento che lo stadio condiviso limiti lo sfruttamento commerciale dello stesso da parte del singolo club: da quel che si legge, le due società avrebbero deciso di appartare il quartiere commerciale e di enternainment fuori dall'area dell'impianto, e precisamente in quella, adiacente, dell'ex ippodromo, diversamente dal modello di Monaco di Baviera, e similmente a quella del Patriot Place, a Foxboro. Spazi riservati, condivisi, accostati, quasi promiscui, come è già nel costume milanese, milanista ed interista. Considerazioni sulla presunta contaminazione della purezza tifosa, poi, fanno sorridere, il sentimento del tifoso è identificazione con la sua squadra, che è totale, pura per sé stessa, e non viene accresciuta dal possesso di spazi fisici, e dalle loro dimensioni. Può essere in uno stadio da centomila spettatori, come in una cameretta, o nella memoria di un telefono.


----------



## Casnop (19 Aprile 2019)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Cito te per la frase in grassetto, ma è un discorso più in generale. Bisogna sfatare il mito negativo dello stadio in comune. Nel calcio EUROPEO forse siamo gli unici a scegliere la via della condivisione, ma se allarghiamo l'orizzonte allo sport professionistico mondiale il discorso cambia. Negli USA (ovvero la patria del modello di sport business in cui TUTTE le franchigie guadagnano e verso cui il sistema calcio si sta orientando) è l'esatto contrario: in ogni città dove ci sono due realtà di competitività comparabile, indipendentemente dallo sport, si costruisce lo stadio condiviso. Questo perchè esiste uno studio di settore, commissionato dalla Clark Construction Group, che dimostra come, fatti 100 i ricavi da stadio e 100 le spese di un impianto autonomo, un impianto condiviso porta 96 come ricavi (dunque lievemente più bassi) e 42 di spese (condivise da due utilizzatori). Ti dirò anche di più, la nuova tendenza è quella di condividere l'impianto con un numero sempre maggiori di utilizzatori, anche di sport diversi.
> 
> Quindi, per una volta, non può essere che i nostri attuali manager (speculatori, certo, ma anche indubbiamente capaci) ci abbiano visto lungo?
> 
> Concludo questo pippone con un'ultima curiosità. La Clark Construction Group ha costruito il Chase Center, la nuova arena dei Golden State Warriors, pluricampioni nba. Non potendo avere nessun team in condivisione (vedi discorso sula competitività comparabile), il progetto è stato rivisto più volte per creare un complesso multi-uso e poterlo condividerlo con altre società (tra cui anche la WWE).


Molto interessante, amico mio. Questo studio di Clark è pubblico e disponibile? Sarebbe utile consultarlo.


----------



## FreddieM83 (19 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, amico mio. Questo studio di Clark è pubblico e disponibile? Sarebbe utile consultarlo.



Non credo, io ne sono venuto a conoscenza per lavoro e per tutt'altro. Una compagnia teatrale, che oggi fitta un teatro pubblico per circa 80 sere all'anno, ha deciso di prendere un complesso da ristrutturare. E pensa un pò, l'ha preso con altre due compagnie per "ottimizzare le spese". Il progetto prevede una grossa sala con palco che useranno per circa 120 gg a testa e tre piccole sale date in esclusiva ad ognuna di loro. La cosa veramente curiosa è che l'investimento sarà ripagato in sette anni (considerando le spese di affitto per 80 giorni all'anno) con il vantaggio che avranno la sala per più giorni (120 contro 80) e la saletta in esclusiva per 365gg (che oggi non hanno proprio). é chiaro che è una situazione diversa dallo stadio di calcio, ma il "meccanismo" di business è lo stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Divento matto.
> 
> " non possiamo permettercelo" perche?
> La nostra proprietà ha 30/50 miliardi di capitale e si creerebbe il problema per 300 milioni ? che poi tra l'altro riprenderebbe ampiamente per la rivendita del Club ?
> ...



ma le vediamo le altre grandi società in che stadi giocano? è grottesca sta cosa.
ma guardiamoli i numeri prima di parlare. 
scusa non offenderti è.... il real lo sta rifacendo da 80000, l'atletico (l'atletico ripeto) 68000. noi siamo gli unici inteligenti o forse gli unici tirchioni?


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma le vediamo le altre grandi società in che stadi giocano? è grottesca sta cosa.
> ma guardiamoli i numeri prima di parlare.
> scusa non offenderti è.... il real lo sta rifacendo da 80000, l'atletico (l'atletico ripeto) 68000. noi siamo gli unici inteligenti o forse gli unici tirchioni?



Non male per essere tichioni avere un progetto che costa più del doppio di quello dell'Atletico e più di quello del Real.. avere lo stadio sempre pieno porta dei vantaggi economici, ed è evidentemente questa la valutazione... 

Bisogna poi considerare che lo stadio attuale ha 60.000 posti nei primi due anelli, e il terzo viene utilizzato molto raramente e che il settore ospiti è del tutto non modulabile, mentre nel nuovo impianto sarà per il 90% delle partite limitato a 1000 posti.

Facendo due conti, 78.000 è la capienza attuale, contando che 5.000 posti sono di settore ospiti si arriva attualmente a 73.000 posti "milanisti". 10.000 posti in meno per il nuovo impianto possono anche essere una cifra adeguata, ovviamente se si punta al tutto esaurito in tutte le partite (stadio premium, con costi conseguenti).


----------



## MassimoRE (19 Aprile 2019)

Io non ho nessuna riserva sullo stadio in condivisione, ne avrei qualcuna invece sulla capienza, ok non farlo da 80.000 ma 55.000/60.000 mi sembrano veramente pochini, penso che si debba partire da almeno 65.000.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non male per essere tichioni avere *un progetto che costa più del doppio di quello dell'Atletico e più di quello del Real*.. avere lo stadio sempre pieno porta dei vantaggi economici, ed è evidentemente questa la valutazione...
> 
> Bisogna poi considerare che lo stadio attuale ha 60.000 posti nei primi due anelli, e il terzo viene utilizzato molto raramente e che il settore ospiti è del tutto non modulabile, mentre nel nuovo impianto sarà per il 90% delle partite limitato a 1000 posti.
> 
> Facendo due conti, 78.000 è la capienza attuale, contando che 5.000 posti sono di settore ospiti si arriva attualmente a 73.000 posti "milanisti". 10.000 posti in meno per il nuovo impianto possono anche essere una cifra adeguata, ovviamente se si punta al tutto esaurito in tutte le partite (stadio premium, con costi conseguenti).



dove lo hai letto? detto così può voler dire tutto e niente, non saprei. bisogna vedere i perchè... coi posti a sedere vanno a lucrare sui tifosi e questo per me è esser tirchioni...
comunque il real partiva già da una base ed è imparagonabile la spesa...

da 73000 a 55000 ci passano 18000 posti, il 25%. è un'enormità questa riduzione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove lo hai letto? detto così può voler dire tutto e niente, non saprei. bisogna vedere i perchè... coi posti a sedere vanno a lucrare sui tifosi e questo per me è esser tirchioni...
> comunque il real partiva già da una base ed è imparagonabile la spesa...
> 
> da 73000 a 55000 ci passano 18000 posti, il 25%. è un'enormità questa riduzione.



Si ma ragazzi chi fa i conti guarda alle medie non ai singoli eventi..quante volte li fai su un anno 75mila persone?
se la media per S.Siro è sui 50mila tifosi una capienza di 60mila garantisce quasi sempre il tutto esaurito, basta quei colpi d'occhio orrendi di match con mezzo stadio vuoto..
Ci sarà un rincaro dei biglietti? Sicuramente si..però purtroppo è il prezzo che si deve pagare per aumentare i ricavi..i soldi non è che arrivano dalla luna..arrivano dai tifosi..
Anche alla Juve hanno aumentato i biglietti rispetto al Delle Alpi e anche loro sono passati da 70.000 a 40.000..raga il calcio italiano non se li può più permettere certi numeri..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi chi fa i conti guarda alle medie non ai singoli eventi..quante volte li fai su un anno 75mila persone?
> se la media per S.Siro è sui 50mila tifosi una capienza di 60mila garantisce quasi sempre il tutto esaurito, basta quei colpi d'occhio orrendi di match con mezzo stadio vuoto..
> Ci sarà un rincaro dei biglietti? Sicuramente si..però purtroppo è il prezzo che si deve pagare per aumentare i ricavi..i soldi non è che arrivano dalla luna..arrivano dai tifosi..
> Anche alla Juve hanno aumentato i biglietti rispetto al Delle Alpi e anche loro sono passati da 70.000 a 40.000..raga il calcio italiano non se li può più permettere certi numeri..



ma paragoni la nostra tifoseria a quel cesso della juve? no dai.
noi dobbiamo fare i paragoni coi grandi. io preferisco uno stadio a volte mezzo vuoto ma che per l'appuntamento fa tremare i giocatori. va be, la mia penso sia chiara.

insisto comunque nel dire perchè le società grandi hanno stadi grandi? sembra che noi siamo gli unici intelligentoni.. per ora nessuno mi ha saputo rispondere. mi piacerebbe essere convinto, perchè sono molto deluso da sta robetta.. spero almeno sia bello esteticamente, rimane solo quello


----------



## Casnop (19 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi chi fa i conti guarda alle medie non ai singoli eventi..quante volte li fai su un anno 75mila persone?
> se la media per S.Siro è sui 50mila tifosi una capienza di 60mila garantisce quasi sempre il tutto esaurito, basta quei colpi d'occhio orrendi di match con mezzo stadio vuoto..
> Ci sarà un rincaro dei biglietti? Sicuramente si..però purtroppo è il prezzo che si deve pagare per aumentare i ricavi..i soldi non è che arrivano dalla luna..arrivano dai tifosi..
> Anche alla Juve hanno aumentato i biglietti rispetto al Delle Alpi e anche loro sono passati da 70.000 a 40.000..raga il calcio italiano non se li può più permettere certi numeri..


Può essere visto, in prospettiva, come un incentivo agli abbonamenti, che sarebbero una conseguenza indiretta dell'aumento dei prezzi dei biglietti per i singoli eventi. I clubs, lo sappiamo, preferiscono gli abbonamenti, che portano ricavi certi. È possibile che sia aumentato il differenziale tra prezzo unitario per abbonamento e quello per il matchday. Sulla capienza, si conviene che attualmente San Siro si riempie con 70.000 spettatori, e solo nei big match (con nutrita presenza di tifo avversario, vedi juventini ed interisti, e quindi non amico), e con l'apertura del terzo anello, sempre più rara. Con i primi due, lo sappiamo, si fanno proprio quei 60.000. Con l'auspicabile sold out di abbonamenti, stile Signal Iduna Park di Dortmund, sarebbero garantiti invece ricavi desiderabili, a prezzi più sostenibili, e stadio completamente amico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Può essere visto, in prospettiva, come un incentivo agli abbonamenti, che sarebbero una conseguenza indiretta dell'aumento dei prezzi dei biglietti per i singoli eventi. I clubs, lo sappiamo, preferiscono gli abbonamenti, che portano ricavi certi. È possibile che sia aumentato il differenziale tra prezzo unitario per abbonamento e quello per il matchday. Sulla capienza, si conviene che attualmente San Siro si riempie con 70.000 spettatori, e solo nei big match (con nutrita presenza di tifo avversario, vedi juventini ed interisti, e quindi non amico), e con l'apertura del terzo anello, sempre più rara. Con i primi due, lo sappiamo, si fanno proprio quei 60.000. Con l'auspicabile sold out di abbonamenti, stile Signal Iduna Park di Dortmund, sarebbero garantiti invece ricavi desiderabili, a prezzi più sostenibili, e stadio completamente amico.



il concetto dello stadio completamente amico è un concetto al quale non avevo pensato, buono...
però non credo che gli abbonamenti verranno aumentati meno del singolo biglietto... sbaglierò...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però queste uscite non le capisco, non si può avere opinioni differenti?
> 
> forse qua nessuno si accorge che siamo l'unico club con lo stadio degli gnomi. la moda non c'entra niente. mi piacerebbe sottoporre uno stadio così ai commenti dei tifosi delle grandi squadre per vedere se è moda o se sono gli altri che sono ormai ipnotizzati dalle cavolate che dice scaroni... 55-60000 sono 20000 in meno della capienza necessaria per uno stadio di un grande club. 25% in meno. ridicolo. non so nemmeno se ti fanno ospitare le finali di CL in un robo così. forse ci stai dentro di poco.



Certo che si puo'. Però non mi fascerei la testa per cosi poco. Tutto qua


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Può essere visto, in prospettiva, come un incentivo agli abbonamenti, che sarebbero una conseguenza indiretta dell'aumento dei prezzi dei biglietti per i singoli eventi. I clubs, lo sappiamo, preferiscono gli abbonamenti, che portano ricavi certi. È possibile che sia aumentato il differenziale tra prezzo unitario per abbonamento e quello per il matchday. Sulla capienza, si conviene che attualmente San Siro si riempie con 70.000 spettatori, e solo nei big match (con nutrita presenza di tifo avversario, vedi juventini ed interisti, e quindi non amico), e con l'apertura del terzo anello, sempre più rara. Con i primi due, lo sappiamo, si fanno proprio quei 60.000. Con l'auspicabile sold out di abbonamenti, stile Signal Iduna Park di Dortmund, sarebbero garantiti invece ricavi desiderabili, a prezzi più sostenibili, e stadio completamente amico.



Quoto tutto..è esattamente quello che credo pure io..da un lato è vero che così si escludono un po' quelli che prediligono vedere 1-2 match all'anno..ma in compenso ad inizio anno hai già fatto il pieno di soldi e lo stadio è sempre "caldo"


----------

